# Mulberry wood handle



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi, Folks,

A couple of shots of a mulberry handle that's close to finished.









I had intended to join it w. a mulberry shaft, but found that I had evidently forgotten to seal on end of the stick when I put it aside to cure. Found it split half its length. So I may join it to another kind if wood. Or wait another year for a different stick to finish curing...

Another shot:









After taking the pics, I cleaned up a few areas a little better. I won't put any finish on it till I have coupled it w. a shaft. It fairly nice wood to work. The grain of the heartwood on this piece is fairly tight, and it could have taken fine lines.

I had a couple of pieces of amber stashed away someplace, and intend on putting a ball of that on the center projection in the lower portion.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great looking handle.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

RandyL476 said:


> Great looking handle.


Thanks. To my hand, at least, it feels comfortable. I can either grip around as usual, or get a little different grasp by laying my index finger along the top.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have not ever seen Mulberry. It has a nice look and you have done a great job shaping it. Very unique.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

CV3 said:


> I have not ever seen Mulberry. It has a nice look and you have done a great job shaping it. Very unique.


Where I live, it is just about a weed. Nearly impossible to kill without chemicals. Some years, the trees produce so many berries that they can stain roads red/purple. Birds love 'em, and so the seeds get spread everywhere. Fast growing in just about any location. Most farm hedgerows are filled with them. From a distance, they look sort of like osage orange, and they are in the same tree family.

For some reason, it is little used for lumber. I suppose its because the growth can be very irregular. Also, long fibrous grain, suppose it might warp badly. If it grows really fast, it can be a foot thick w. only a dot of heart wood. The heart wood tends to be less brilliant than osage, but not nearly as hard. Usually slightly greenish. If exposed to weather, it turns black. If finished it will slowly turn a dark brown.

Its natural range extends from the southern great lakes to the gulf, so you might be able to find some near you.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

I got a mulberry in my yard has lots of berrys every year been looking at some limbs on it to make canes out of. I've seen bows made out of it too.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice shape and pretty wood too. I like it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

good to see a individual piece of work it looks good and comfortable. the grain looks very nice should make a comfortable good looking stick. not the run of the mill ,nice one


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Neat shape on that handle.

Rodney


----------

